# Morels finally!



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, me and the family were finally able to get on top of the morels. It's been a tough season so far. All of the properties that I have permission to be on that have the right habitat* for whatever reason, didn't have any morels. So after our Disney trip, we went back and checked our patch and finally, found some. I think when the soil warms up more we're really going to have a huge flush!





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

my daughter was out planting some bulbs in my flower boxes and... found a morel yesterday... dang cool!


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

Kingfisher said:


> my daughter was out planting some bulbs in my flower boxes and... found a morel yesterday... dang cool!


That's awesome man!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

